# FS/FT: Bowfin $60



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling my 5" bowfin. Pectoral fins are not the same. One is a lil' bit bigger than the other.

$60


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for the bowfin. very rare fish to have here in BC.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

No one likes bowfins? Bump!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

This fish must go to a new home. Bump!!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Price drop. Now at $75


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump now at $60


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you ask Peter? He was looking to get one


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

^ hey thanks richard, but i cant house one right now =(


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Will trade for a West African lungfish or a small Jardini arowana. Or any offers you want to offer.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! No one really likes bowfin eh...? Will trade fro a small lungfish or gar.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

bump or this fish will become a feeder.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Now Sold!!!!


----------

